# Aggressive driver - what should I do?



## roger06 (8 Oct 2015)

I'm on the main road this morning as my cycle route is closed for repairs. This morning was mega clear weather with about the best visibility imaginable. I'm riding in a high viz jacket, bike lights and helmet light.

Cars often pass me close but one guy zoomed passed me leaving mm to spare. It was a straight stretch of road with nothing on-coming so he could have given me loads of clearance. I did the palm-up "what are you doing?" gesture (ie no fingers) to which he gesticulated back, thus he was clearly looking in his mirror after passing me probably to see if I was still upright.

I caught up with him in traffic and was not going to confront him but he was already waiting with his window open and giving me the V sign. I simply repeated his reg number so he could hear me then rode to a safe distance and entered the reg into my phone so I wouldn't forget, but close enough for him to see me do it. 

I stopped at the police station where I had to speak to someone on the phone as it was closed. Sadly I missed a 0 off the reg number so they couldn't find the car. I've put the reg no. with the 0 into an internet search and it indeed comes up as a Zafira so I now have the right one.

Should I phone the police back or leave it?

thanks


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

With no evidence to corroborate I'd be inclined not to bother.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2015)

Wing mirror. Bye bye.


----------



## andyfraser (8 Oct 2015)

The advice I received from Wiltshire police was to report this sort of thing anyway via 101. They won't do anything but will keep a log of the reg number and if enough people report the same vehicle they'll have a word. I don't know whether that's something other forces do though or whether that's something I've been told to fob me off but they get quite a few calls from me now.


----------



## helston90 (8 Oct 2015)

I have an almost unbelievable need to clear my throat/ nose if passing someone with their window open who'd just done that. 

It's really weird. 

Strangely satisfying leaving a snot rocket hanging off his car- extra points for it hanging off his V's.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Wing mirror. Bye bye.


Yes, that is tempting, but it is not sensible advice given that that there are drivers who consider that a crime punishable by summary execution - Example. That happened on a road near where I grew up.


----------



## Lonestar (8 Oct 2015)

Just a question.Is roadsafe any good for this sort of thing?


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Oct 2015)

Pull up next to them, and look for the great big pothole, right next to their car. Put your foot down in the pothole, topple off, grab the wing mirror on the way down, obviously your jacket zip _may _drag down their door as well.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2015)

helston90 said:


> I have an almost unbelievable need to clear my throat/ nose if passing someone with their window open who'd just done that.
> 
> It's really weird.
> 
> Strangely satisfying leaving a snot rocket hanging off his car- extra points for it hanging off his V's.



If you ever did that to me I would batter you with anything that came to hand. It is the one thing that I will never accept and is utterly disgusting.

You would turn a minor slanging match into a hospital and court case. If that sounds harsh, then it is. But you would deserve it in my book.

Spitting at people would not diffuse any situation. I cannot even grasp the mentality of anyone who would consider spitting at someone else.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

If it's a sufficiently small car, then lift it on to its side.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Oct 2015)

If you deliberately drove a ton of metal at me then tried to assault me when you get a response I would stab your eyes out.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> If you ever did that to me I would batter you with anything that came to hand. It is the one thing that I will never accept and is utterly disgusting.
> 
> You would turn a minor slanging match into a hospital and court case. If that sounds harsh, then it is. But you would deserve it in my book.
> 
> Spitting at people would not diffuse any situation. I cannot even grasp the mentality of anyone who would consider spitting at someone else.



You clearly write in a very provocative manner and it's pretty dull to be honest.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2015)

I did not mean it to be entertaining. It is how I feel about the subject of spitting at people. But instead of addressing me, how about addressing the member who suggests that cyclists spit at motorists.


----------



## helston90 (8 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> If you ever did that to me I would batter you with anything that came to hand. It is the one thing that I will never accept and is utterly disgusting.
> 
> You would turn a minor slanging match into a hospital and court case. If that sounds harsh, then it is. But you would deserve it in my book.
> 
> Spitting at people would not diffuse any situation. I cannot even grasp the mentality of anyone who would consider spitting at someone else.



"your honor I tried to kill him first time to which he retaliated by getting some snot on my arm so I stopped my car and battered him." 
Yeah that'll work. 

I'm struggling to grasp the mentality of anyone who would consider assault/ gbh/ murder as a reasonable response to some spit. 

Besides- he's stuck in traffic, there wouldn't be a situation as I wheelie off into the distance.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I did not mean it to be entertaining. It is how I feel about the subject of spitting at people. But instead of addressing me, how about addressing the member who suggests that cyclists spit at motorists.



I think it's quite nice when offenders leave DNA evidence linking them to the crime scene.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Oct 2015)

Steve's motif is to defend aggressive drivers, notice how he substitutes nearly killing someone for a "minor slanging match".


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Oct 2015)

shame really... if we had proper gun laws like in the US of A... you could have just shot him


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2015)

helston90 said:


> "your honor I tried to kill him first time to which he retaliated by getting some snot on my arm so I stopped my car and battered him."
> Yeah that'll work.
> 
> I'm struggling to grasp the mentality of anyone who would consider assault/ gbh/ murder as a reasonable response to some spit.
> ...



Really I dont give a toss about your opinion on this. If you think it is ok to spit at people then your as disgusting as the other member. Ive made my thoughts clear if you dont like it. Hard luck.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> shame really... if we had proper gun laws like in the US of A... you could have just shot him



Im not a fan of firearms.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Oct 2015)

Thank God you were never an armed policeman, you are unbalanced and unstable.


----------



## helston90 (8 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Really I dont give a toss about your opinion on this.



I'm not sure if you noticed- this is a public forum whereupon the OP asked for peoples opinion. 

You were very forthcoming in your opinion- it just so happened you were wrong, lets move on.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Im not a fan of firearms.


it was actually aimed at the OP, not you... sorry.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Steve's motif is to defend aggressive drivers, notice how he substitutes nearly killing someone for a "minor slanging match".



Not at all. You can stand and swear at me as a cyclist or motorists all day and I will look at you as an idiot. But you certainly wont spit at me. If you people are happy to be spat at and take it, that is your choice. You are almost condoning spitting at motorists. What I suggested is that if you are having a minor slanging match and then decide to spit at the other guy, you have now taken the arguement out of the Ball park.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Thank God you were never an armed policeman, you are unbalanced and unstable.



Sorry but I was for 6 years


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

That's good, someone who couldn't set the safety on an L96 making judgement about who's fit to heft a firearm.


----------



## roger06 (8 Oct 2015)

Sorry this has degenerated into a bit of a row! I've been trying to call the police station to give them the correct reg number but it's constantly engaged. I think there's a website you can use?

I guess there's nothing to protect yourself from this? I probably already ride further out than I should and I don't want to hold up the majority of drivers who are (overly sometimes) careful and considerate.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

Use Google to locate the relevant forces website. There's probably a function there for reporting incidents. From what you describe you should report it as a S4a POA offence.


----------



## flake99please (8 Oct 2015)

Doesnt Ronnie Pickering drive a Zaffira?


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2015)

Somerset police told me to log such cases on the non-urgent crime report form on their website, similar to @andyfraser's experience in Wiltshire (but as I'm a tenacious swine, it may have been for similar reasons  ) - they only ever told me they'd done anything against one commercial van driver who abused and then tried to sideswipe me (fortunately, I'd left enough space to my left to swerve it) so I suspect he'd been reported before or was involved in a worse incident.


----------



## roger06 (8 Oct 2015)

This is the one I was thinking of... 

http://www.operationcrackdown.org/


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Oct 2015)

just let it go.


----------



## Spinney (8 Oct 2015)

roger06 said:


> Sorry this has degenerated into a bit of a row! I've been trying to call the police station to give them the correct reg number but it's constantly engaged. I think there's a website you can use?
> 
> I guess there's nothing to protect yourself from this? *I probably already ride further out than I should and I don't want to hold up the majority of drivers who are (overly sometimes) careful and considerate.*



1) You are as entitled to be on the road as they are.

2) Riding away from the kerb is _safer_ for you. In most cases, to overtake you at a safe distance, even if you are riding in the gutter, they have to go into the opposite lane. Therefore by riding out from the kerb you are not delaying anyone making a safe overtake. (And see mjray's post above for a benefit of riding away from the kerb if there are moronic drivers around like the one you encountered.)

3) As others have said, log it if you can, but don't expect anything to happen from just this one incident.


----------



## markharry66 (8 Oct 2015)

From experience move on get on with your life nothing will happen and the idiot will be free to drive. Lifes to short


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Oct 2015)

roger06 said:


> I'm on the main road this morning as my cycle route is closed for repairs. This morning was mega clear weather with about the best visibility imaginable. I'm riding in a high viz jacket, bike lights and helmet light.
> 
> Cars often pass me close but one guy zoomed passed me leaving mm to spare. It was a straight stretch of road with nothing on-coming so he could have given me loads of clearance. I did the palm-up "what are you doing?" gesture (ie no fingers) to which he gesticulated back, thus he was clearly looking in his mirror after passing me probably to see if I was still upright.
> 
> ...



Open his nearside rear passenger door then ride off without closing it.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (8 Oct 2015)

And while he's out of the car closing the door, nick his keys and drop them down a drain.


----------



## Gert Lush (8 Oct 2015)

helston90 said:


> I'm struggling to grasp the mentality of anyone who would consider assault/ gbh/ murder as a reasonable response to some spit.



I'd just like to point out spitting on someone is technically assault.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

Unless they consent to it.


----------



## User32269 (8 Oct 2015)

Could always nail his nuts to a plank...


----------



## mustang1 (8 Oct 2015)

I would just leave it. I hate to sound like a wuss but there you go. If you both share the same commute road, chances are he will see you again and exact revenge. So in that case, just let it pass. 

Wrt informing the police, yeah, probably a good idea. 

Now if it was just a one time use of that road and you're less likely to see him again, with the window open I'd stop, and apologize profusely. I'd tell the guy how sorry I am, completely my fault, I shouldn't really be in the road. When he's calmed down Id tell him "thank you for understanding you stupid dumb xxxxer and xxxx off in your stupid xxxxed up dumb brain for a car" and if I had eaten baked beans for breakfast...

But ya know, otherwise keep calm and keep riding.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Wing mirror. Bye bye.


I have found myself fantasising while cycling of catching up with one of these twonks and grabbing their keys and then dangling them just at a speed that they can't quite catch me then sprinting off stopping and dropping them down the drain. I even plan how I will swap my bikes and clothing around so I can carry on commuting that route.. I think I have given this far too much thought but it does defuse me a bit.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> I have found myself fantasising while cycling of catching up with one of these twonks and grabbing their keys and then dangling them just at a speed that they can't quite catch me then sprinting off stopping and dropping them down the drain. I even plan how I will swap my bikes and clothing around so I can carry on commuting that route.. I think I have given this far too much thought but it does defuse me a bit.



You and me both.


----------



## Dan B (8 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> I have found myself fantasising while cycling of catching up with one of these twonks and grabbing their keys


You just know that when you eventually decide to enact the fantasy you'll find you picked a car with push button start...


----------



## bozmandb9 (8 Oct 2015)

roger06 said:


> I'm on the main road this morning as my cycle route is closed for repairs. This morning was mega clear weather with about the best visibility imaginable. I'm riding in a high viz jacket, bike lights and helmet light.
> 
> Cars often pass me close but one guy zoomed passed me leaving mm to spare. It was a straight stretch of road with nothing on-coming so he could have given me loads of clearance. I did the palm-up "what are you doing?" gesture (ie no fingers) to which he gesticulated back, thus he was clearly looking in his mirror after passing me probably to see if I was still upright.
> 
> ...


I'd say phone the police back, but in the knowledge that nothing is likely to happen, but just in case others have reported him, or do so in the future. I think it's incumbent on all of us to report these incidents whenever we can, and when the police get enough reports they will follow up, and things may change.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

They could have 500 reports, but if in each of them there's nothing to corroborate them then nothing will change.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Oct 2015)

Dan B said:


> You just know that when you eventually decide to enact the fantasy you'll find you picked a car with push button start...


I must admit that the part I missed out is the fumbling around trying to get the keys out whilst I take one on the chin, or the part where I cannot make my escape and they are the 100m Surrey champions


----------



## bozmandb9 (8 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> They could have 500 reports, but if in each of them there's nothing to corroborate them then nothing will change.


I believe if they receive three reports on a driver they send an officer round to 'have a word'. Happy to stand corrected if anybody knows otherwise, but that was my understanding.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2015)

Certainly the Forces I've worked for don't do that. Right to private and family life and all that bull. If there's no evidence to act they don't waste finger wagging.


----------



## andyfraser (8 Oct 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> I believe if they receive three reports on a driver they send an officer round to 'have a word'. Happy to stand corrected if anybody knows otherwise, but that was my understanding.


That's what I was told too but I think it was more than three reports.

I think the police having a word could be quite useful. If someone's driving around being a deliberate git to cyclists it might wake them up to find out that several people have reported them and the police are keeping records. Some people think they can do what they want on the roads with impunity and that's not right.

Even if it's not deliberate someone may be driving around not knowing they're doing anything wrong. It could be a wake up call for them too. Some people would be horrified to find out they're putting people's lives at risk.

Either way I don't think police visits are a waste of time.


----------



## speccy1 (9 Oct 2015)

If you catch him up at traffic lights, open the back door and leg it


----------



## MattDB (9 Oct 2015)

speccy1 said:


> If you catch him up at traffic lights, open the back door and leg it


That's very funny!


----------



## MattDB (9 Oct 2015)

Every time someone passes me too close or pulls out in front of me I fantasise about chasing them down and confronting them. The once I did it i banged on the car before I saw who was driving and a tiny old woman was sat at the wheel. I said politely 'oh, you k just nearly ran me over' and she burst into tears, I was left at the traffic lights having to comfort the lady. Was I right to tell her, probably, was it satisfying, not at all 

My mum's colleague was running on the beach recently when someone's young dog started trying to bite his trainers. When he asked the owner to call his dog he was calmly head-butted in the face. 

I was in a bus a while back when the driver beeped his horn and the boy racer who'd cut him off slammed on his brakes and got out of car armed with a hammer.

My point, you don't know who you're dealing with. Is confronting someone going to make your feel better? I can't imagine you'd change anything in this situation. In the heat of the moment I agree it's hard not to react. By all means report to the police (I've been reading recently about prosecutions but these did come from helmet cams) but I urge you (and everyone else) to avoid confrontation at all costs, not because you're not in the right but because you have no idea which axe/gun/knife wielding maniac you're confronting. Car incidents are horrible and leave you shaken but report it and try not to think about it afterwards.

On a personal positive note I went on a course run by 'go smarter to work' which was really helpful in terms of road positioning and by not giving people the choice of overtaking in dangerous places by my road positioning I feel things have improved a bit.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Wing mirror. Bye bye.



Leaves you open to charges

More subtle is to open the rear passenger door as they have to stop, get out and close it....giving you time to go a Sir Robin and bravely ......run away


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2015)

A quick slap or knuckle on the window is usually enough.


----------



## andyfraser (9 Oct 2015)

MattDB said:


> I was in a bus a while back when the driver beeped his horn and the boy racer who'd cut him off slammed on his brakes and got out of car armed with a hammer.


These are the people who worry me most in society. Are they like this because no one does anything or because they're genuinely insane? Either way they don't seem to think about the consequences of their actions and unfortunately someone (or more likely several people) has to get hurt before anything is done about them.


----------



## MattDB (9 Oct 2015)

andyfraser said:


> These are the people who worry me most in society. Are they like this because no one does anything or because they're genuinely insane? Either way they don't seem to think about the consequences of their actions and unfortunately someone (or more likely several people) has to get hurt before anything is done about them.



These are also the people who I also worry about and when approaching a driver who's been driving like a moron, there is no way of knowing if they are one of them or not!


----------



## User32269 (9 Oct 2015)

Aggressively confronting knob heads after near misses etc is a no win situation. You will appear a bully when you reduce a timid mum to tears on the school run, or you will have to have your head held together by bolts when local steroid popping coke head lamps you with the wheel brace he keeps close to hand.
Just keep handy squirty bottle of brake fluid in saddle bag for when you get close at lights...


----------



## User32269 (9 Oct 2015)

User said:


> How would that help? Unless the person understands a link between their action and your retribution, it is just going to appear to be mindless vandalism.


Maybe the post was about a little bit of fantasy revenge and not entirely serious. The main point was aggressively confronting people is IN MY OPINION AND EXPERIENCE not a good plan. I'm sure you can find something to pick out of this reply in order to have a smart arse dig at so I will apologise in advance for my ignorance.


----------



## MattDB (9 Oct 2015)

I recently contacted a taxi company about aggressive driving. In my personal experience it feels like lots of bad driving comes from taxis. I got a very supportive e-mail from the company and will contact companies in the future. I know this isn't what the OP was about.


----------



## snorri (9 Oct 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> I believe if they receive three reports on a driver they send an officer round to 'have a word'. Happy to stand corrected if anybody knows otherwise, but that was my understanding.


My local force has acted on one report on two occasions. maybe it's the way I tell 'em!
They just "had a word" with the drivers but that was sufficient for me, and I know they'd had a word because they provided information regarding the incidents that I had not included when reporting the incident.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Oct 2015)

Occasionally things fall into place

I was touring on a recumbent trike a few years ago and I was stationary at traffic lights

Chavriolet pulls up alongside

Passenger starts with a string of abuse

Just look bemused, smile and start using "sign language" then shrug

He was totally bemused and carried on, so another shrug and more sign language 

By this time the other three in the car are laughing at his efforts to insult someone who cannot hear the insults

Subtle, but good fun


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Oct 2015)

I was approached in the pub one night by a guy who accused me of "making his 80 year old father give up driving"

Apparently I had "grassed him up" to the Police by reporting him

They had been round and shown him the video and explained how poor his driving was and he had agreed, and decided to give up driving


----------



## simongt (10 Oct 2015)

There are those motorists who are so far up their own testosteroned a###holes. that no amount of reason / logic/ politeness will be of ANY use whatsoever. Better to just 'walk away' regardless of how unjustified it may seem to you. In my limited experience, such individuals are usually of a fairly solid build and have a short fuse to go with it. So, unless of course, you are fortunate enough to be of a more solid build than them - ! But then, car vs. bike a bit further along the road - ?


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Oct 2015)

Never, ever escalate things. If you must have a word, just speak calmly and evenly. I remember a helmet cam vid where a rider was filtering down the left, but was forced to go around a van which was close to the kerb. He shouted something naughty at the driver, and then spent the rest of the vid getting chased all over town.


----------



## MattDB (10 Oct 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I was approached in the pub one night by a guy who accused me of "making his 80 year old father give up driving"
> 
> Apparently I had "grassed him up" to the Police by reporting him
> 
> They had been round and shown him the video and explained how poor his driving was and he had agreed, and decided to give up driving



Better that than he's arrested after he's run someone over completely!


----------



## Smurfy (17 Oct 2015)

I bought a camera for this sort of thing, but it always feels like a lot of trouble running it for hours a week, to catch the few seconds of idiocy that occurs in an average week of commuting.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Never, ever escalate things. If you must have a word, just speak calmly and evenly. I remember a helmet cam vid where a rider was filtering down the left, but was forced to go around a van which was close to the kerb. He shouted something naughty at the driver, and then spent the rest of the vid getting chased all over town.



The issue is that you can't guarantee what action will and won't escalate things. I've occasionally been met with the proverbial foaming at the mouth when confronting someone, before I've had a chance to speak. There's no hope with conversing sensibly with someone like that.


----------



## User16625 (21 Oct 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Never, ever escalate things. If you must have a word, just speak calmly and evenly. I remember a helmet cam vid where a rider was filtering down the left, but was forced to go around a van which was close to the kerb. *He shouted something naughty at the driver, and then spent the rest of the vid getting chased all over town.*



Chances are that the van driver was Bicycle Angry Man from page 1 and 2 of this thread. Cyclist might have spat at B.A.M while his van's window was down but this wasn't mentioned.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (23 Oct 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I was approached in the pub one night by a guy who accused me of "making his 80 year old father give up driving"
> 
> Apparently I had "grassed him up" to the Police by reporting him
> 
> They had been round and shown him the video and explained how poor his driving was and he had agreed, and decided to give up driving


Thurs doing the octogenarian a bit of a favor in my opinion... must be difficult to decide to give up driving because of age


----------



## Commuter12 (2 Nov 2015)

If enough people complain to their councils with this sort of thing they might think about cycle lanes


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Nov 2015)

Commuter12 said:


> If enough people complain to their councils with this sort of thing they might think about cycle lanes





User13710 said:


> FFS



harsh but true.

@Commuter12 even if they did get as far as thinking about them, they would be filtered through the perspective of a committee of people who have in all likelihood never ventured onto the roads on two wheels and have zero practical understanding of the notion of safe segregation. They'll also be prioritising cheap and nasty (sorry cost efficient and value to the rate payers) over effective and you'll end up with:

A) green paint or 3 inch high armadillos spaced 9 feet apart doing sod all to make you safer or more segregated from deliberate morons

&

B) A very satisfied road committee getting all warm and fuzzy at how much better they've made life for cyclists and they must do more of the same because it is cheap and easy and ticks a box on the road improvement form that says did you consider cyclists? nobody has died in the green gutter and they've still got gallons of the stuff.

that said I still try to engage positively and proactively with my council and was very supportive as it paid lip service to the notion of a cycling forum - lasted all of 3 meetings before dying of shame, each further apart than the last and increasingly farcical and stage managed like a Putin publicity video by couldn't give a toss councillors and mandarins that refused to engage even after having sought voluntary support and advice to get ins with the local cycling community then blanked every communication made.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Nov 2015)

sorry for the political rant, but @roger06 I'm with the rest, whilst it'd be lovely to fantasise about setting fire to his nostril hair or crushing his car with him still strapped in it or whatever, you just lower yourself to his scum level and he has the expertise to beat you (maybe literally) at it. 

You can report it to the Police but don't expect anything and having reported it, forget it and focus on the 9,999 decent passes & courteous drivers to this one bell end and cycle happy.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2015)

Just shout something highly offensive and revoltingly obscene at him....take a deep breath....and ride off and forget about it. That last bit's important.
It'll make you happier.


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (3 Nov 2015)

Had a very very close call vs a bus yesterday reg YJ61YFU could catch up to see who the operator was it was in Salford/Manchester and this is the second close call with this very same bus and driver.
Last time I was in the primary riding up to a set of Red lights when the bus started to go out to over take then pull in while I was still in the lane. Luckily the car in the left hand lane seen what was happening and pulled back. I confronted the driver telling him he'd almost knocked me off my back.... His response " you shouldn't be driving in the middle of the lane" so I reported him to the gtr Manchester transport executive. I didn't get the operator's name just new it was a green single decker bus.
This time I was cycling about a 2 feet from the kerb when this bus actually hit my sleeve. The lights were a couple of hundred yards away so a quick sprint to catch the numpty as I got close yes the same number plate and as I got closer so I could see the driver..... the same driver. At this point the lights had changed and he turned so didn't even have chance to pull him. Last time I reported it because I didn't get the operators name will it be shoved to one side again? or is it even worth reporting?


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2015)

BEHMOTH66 said:


> Had a very very close call vs a bus yesterday reg YJ61YFU could catch up to see who the operator was it was in Salford/Manchester and this is the second close call with this very same bus and driver.
> Last time I was in the primary riding up to a set of Red lights when the bus started to go out to over take then pull in while I was still in the lane. Luckily the car in the left hand lane seen what was happening and pulled back. I confronted the driver telling him he'd almost knocked me off my back.... His response " you shouldn't be driving in the middle of the lane" so I reported him to the gtr Manchester transport executive. I didn't get the operator's name just new it was a green single decker bus.
> This time I was cycling about a 2 feet from the kerb when this bus actually hit my sleeve. The lights were a couple of hundred yards away so a quick sprint to catch the numpty as I got close yes the same number plate and as I got closer so I could see the driver..... the same driver. At this point the lights had changed and he turned so didn't even have chance to pull him. Last time I reported it because I didn't get the operators name will it be shoved to one side again? or is it even worth reporting?


I'd report it, but the bus company should be able to identify the driver from the time and reg number.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2015)

BEHMOTH66 said:


> Had a very very close call vs a bus yesterday reg YJ61YFU could catch up to see who the operator was it was in Salford/Manchester and this is the second close call with this very same bus and driver.
> Last time I was in the primary riding up to a set of Red lights when the bus started to go out to over take then pull in while I was still in the lane. Luckily the car in the left hand lane seen what was happening and pulled back. I confronted the driver telling him he'd almost knocked me off my back.... His response " you shouldn't be driving in the middle of the lane" so I reported him to the gtr Manchester transport executive. I didn't get the operator's name just new it was a green single decker bus.
> This time I was cycling about a 2 feet from the kerb when this bus actually hit my sleeve. The lights were a couple of hundred yards away so a quick sprint to catch the numpty as I got close yes the same number plate and as I got closer so I could see the driver..... the same driver. At this point the lights had changed and he turned so didn't even have chance to pull him. Last time I reported it because I didn't get the operators name will it be shoved to one side again? or is it even worth reporting?



If you can you should report this one. His actions suggest a disregard for cyclists safety. He will have done this to other cyclists.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Nov 2015)

Since "You were cycling in the middle of the road" is used so often by aggressive drivers as a vindication for what ought to be treated as CD maybe that's where a Public Information Film is needed? Just explaining why cyclists take the lane.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Nov 2015)

Re-post from Campaigning but a depressingly familiar tale of how the cops obstruct us from reporting stuff:

http://data.parliament.uk/writtenev...oad-traffic-law-enforcement/written/22835.pdf

They make it hard to report dangerous driving, then boast about low dangerous driving convictions.


----------



## User16625 (5 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Re-post from Campaigning but a depressingly familiar tale of how the cops obstruct us from reporting stuff:
> 
> http://data.parliament.uk/writtenev...oad-traffic-law-enforcement/written/22835.pdf
> 
> They make it hard to report dangerous driving, then boast about low dangerous driving convictions.



Because dangerous driving is hard to quantify numerically. Speeding doesnt have this problem. Also traffic police do get a kick from handing out penalties just like a school bully does from punchin a nerd.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Nov 2015)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Because dangerous driving is hard to quantify numerically. .



Nope. Safe over-taking is in the HC. Trafpol numbers have been halved so at any one point a total of eight officers cover the entire counties of Norfolk and Suffolk. Dangerous and illegal driving has NEVER been more likely to go undetected. Only 2% of speeding drivers get caught. 20m drivers admit frequently or regularly speeding, only 100,000 get convicted. Same with mobile phone use. These drivers know it is extremely unlikely that they will get caught.


----------



## benborp (5 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Since "You were cycling in the middle of the road" is used so often by aggressive drivers as a vindication for what ought to be treated as CD maybe that's where a Public Information Film is needed? Just explaining why cyclists take the lane.



View: https://youtu.be/_mzDKtg4ngk

There isn't a great deal of explanation as to why cyclists ride centrally but then the film's strengths lie in its simplicity and clarity. It hasn't had a great deal of exposure has it?


----------



## glenn forger (5 Nov 2015)

Years ago, anyone remember this? Voiceover goes:

"Cyclists SEE more than you do!"

_Close up of broken drain cover.
_
Ring any bells? From the 70s I think.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (6 Nov 2015)

I think it's because I have spent a lot of time in the past 3 years trying to be calm and not shout at people/things (especially things) but I think take a deep breath and forget about it. If you want to do something positive, go back to the police but let that be the end of it for you.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Nov 2015)

If you go to the police you will probably start shouting offensive and obscene things anyway, out of a general sense of frustration at their listlessness. Far better to scream at the motorist and be done with it.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Nov 2015)

So, if you saw a child being attacked you would shout at the attacker and not inform the police?


----------



## slowmotion (6 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> So, if you saw a child being attacked you would shout at the attacker and not inform the police?


 That's a bit of a leap in logic, isn't it old bean? If I couldn't be arsed to go to the police about my cycling "event", that's my choice. If it won't make me happy riding around with a permanent sense of grievance and anger, I'm not going to do it. Sorry. If it get's you off, and it seems to, that's fine by me. 

What's a child being attacked got to do with it?


----------



## glenn forger (6 Nov 2015)

You said that you will ignore criminal behaviour, I wondered where your boundaries were. Would you ignore a child being attacked? Or a child on a bike being attacked? I'm curious.


----------



## AFrightfulHobgoblin (7 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Since "You were cycling in the middle of the road" is used so often by aggressive drivers as a vindication for what ought to be treated as CD maybe that's where a Public Information Film is needed? Just explaining why cyclists take the lane.





benborp said:


> View: https://youtu.be/_mzDKtg4ngk
> 
> There isn't a great deal of explanation as to why cyclists ride centrally but then the film's strengths lie in its simplicity and clarity. It hasn't had a great deal of exposure has it?




What about this one? Saw it on Irish TV a couple of weeks ago and thought it was great. Shame I've never seen anything like it at home though.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> You said that you will ignore criminal behaviour, I wondered where your boundaries were. Would you ignore a child being attacked? Or a child on a bike being attacked? I'm curious.



Somewhat weak point. To stretch the analogy further, I suggest the ignoring littering (anti social and contemptable littering may be) is not the same as ignoring mass murder.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Nov 2015)

Littering isn't a violent crime so it's a rubbish comparison. (rubbish, littering)


----------



## Profpointy (7 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Littering isn't a violent crime so it's a rubbish comparison. (rubbish, littering)



All right then - littering or embezzling a million quid if you prefer


----------



## glenn forger (7 Nov 2015)

Nicking a million quid isn't violent either. That's not stretching the point, it's chucking bricks through the point's windows and setting fire to the point's car.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Nicking a million quid isn't violent either. That's not stretching the point, it's chucking bricks through the point's windows and setting fire to the point's car.



I know it's not - that's why I changed the example - a 'serious" non-violent crime as opposed to a minor (if anti-social) one


----------



## glenn forger (7 Nov 2015)

Well, yes, if you change the example you get an entirely different point, yes.


----------



## buggi (7 Nov 2015)

Find where he lives. Put a cowpat on his car.


----------



## buggi (7 Nov 2015)

Also get a helmet cam. In cases like this it's invaluable


----------



## Profpointy (8 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Well, yes, if you change the example you get an entirely different point, yes.



hardly - was making the same point in a way even you could follow


----------



## Thomk (8 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Well, yes, if you change the example you get an entirely different point, yes.


I expect @slowmotion would agree with that.


----------



## User16625 (8 Nov 2015)

LOL!!! LOL@ the pedanticity of the last few posts. Its almost monty python stuff there.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> So, if you saw a child being attacked you would shout at the attacker and not inform the police?


I would do something about it because the child is vulnerable. I can be vulnerable on a bike too, but it's my choice about what to do about it if some altercation or incident occurs. If you are suggesting that my not reporting something to the police somehow increases the likelihood of the motorist harrassing other cyclists, you really don't know how offensively, obscenely and loudly I can shout.


----------



## TheJDog (17 Nov 2015)

What if you saw someone overtaking a child on a bike very closely? And the child didn't know to report it? I think in cases of extremely close overtakes you should report it because it's possible, however unlikely, that you will save someone a trip to the hospital somewhere down the line. If someone is overtaking you too closely he's probably overtaking every other cyclist, whether you consider them vulnerable or no, too closely.


----------

